# 70 GTO ac compressor replacment



## A Stallion (Nov 7, 2014)

Hello everyone 

I have a 70 GTO that came originally with ac, power brakes, and power steering with the 400 engine. The ac compressor was remove from the car before I got it , so I don't know which one should I buy or what years works with the 1970. Friend of mine have delco air model no 1131127, anyone know if it will work? If not what's the right model number delco air compressor I need because his dad has 3 more in storage. 

Thank you


----------

